# raw homemade, sources?



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

where do you buy your meat if you prepare at home?

I've found plenty of sources for pre-packaged. Other than my grocery store I don't know where to look for bulk quantities of poultry/pork. (I have a butcher down the road that I should be able to get plenty of beef and we buy our own beef from another local farmer but it's a bit pricey for the dogs... possibly organ meats and bones though. )


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

does it magically appear in your freezer??

23 views but no help???


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I buy it from a wholesale place, made some contacts from the raw yahoo group for WNY and CNY, some from the butcher.

Call you local bars and restaurants and ask where they buy their meat from. Do a google search for wholesale meat companies. Look on yahoo for a group in your area. Also, consider making a trip every 6 months or so to pick up large orders from other areas.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

There are raw feeding co-ops in my area, most of which I found through raw feeding Yahoo groups. I get some meat from one group - especially the tripe, their prices are great. There is another group that meets 2-3 hours south of me, but their prices aren't as good and their mixes all seem to have veggies in them.
We will also buy live animals and butcher them ourselves - sheep, goats, etc. And we'll pick up the occasional roadkill deer if we know it's fresh  

And I found another guy about 2.5 hours away who sold me llama, goat, sheep, rabbit, and pork for great prices - we bought about 500 lbs so it was worth the trip. I found him through the raw feeding group as well.


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

When I was raw-feeding, I used to buy from the local butcher and from a restaurant supply store. I had to buy 30# cases, but it came out a LOT cheaper that way.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

phgsd said:


> T
> 
> And I found another guy about 2.5 hours away who sold me llama, goat, sheep, rabbit, and pork for great prices - we bought about 500 lbs so it was worth the trip. I found him through the raw feeding group as well.


That's the guy in Harrisburg, right? I keep meaning to contact him but then my freezer gets full! lol


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Yup! lol same here!


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

i have a local butcher (bringhurst meats in winslow, nj) who has a seperate meat section for dogs. he gives GREAT discounted prices when you buy in bulk (bulk being like 20 pounds at a time of chicken necks, chicken backs, turkey necks, oxtail, beef neck bones, pork neck bones, ground venison, ground green trips, ground beef, etc).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Talk to your local butcher and stores about ordering in things like chicken backs and necks. Mine could always order those.


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

Check out your local farmers and strike them a deal for bones, freezer burnt meat, etc.


----------



## r1200mike (Jan 18, 2010)

Dekalb Farmers Market in Atlanta has a great meat section. I get Chicken backs and necks. I got a few turkey necks, they are huge compared to a chicken neck. Ricco saw that thing and was like whoa !! NUM NUM NUM


----------

